# installare eclipse

## makaveli87

Per favore non insultatemi se la soluzione è banale....

Allora. Devo installare Eclipse. L'ultima versione stabile è la 3.2

A me va bene, quindi decido di installarla, ma..... richiede pacchetti mascherati!

A questo punto mi sono fermato perchè mi sembrava una cosa con poco senso che un pacchetto stabile richiedesse dei pacchetti per ~x86...

Allora ho dato:

```

tux Incoming # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av eclipse-sdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/javatoolkit-0.2.0-r1  20 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0  USE="-doc -source" 6,683 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/antlr-2.7.7  USE="python -debug -doc -examples -mono -nocxx -nojava -script -source" 1,774 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r2  USE="-doc -examples -source" 338 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-swing-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jmf-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2  USE="-doc -source" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/gnu-crypto-2.0.1-r2  USE="-doc -source" 3,805 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jzlib-1.0.7-r1  USE="-doc -source" 50 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.3-r4  USE="-doc -source" 125 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/junit-3.8.2  USE="-doc -source" 451 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.14-r1  USE="-doc -javamail -jms -jmx -source" 2,707 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.4-r1  USE="-doc -source" 135 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdepend-2.9-r2  USE="-doc -source" 296 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r3  USE="-doc -source" 125 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-logging-1.1-r2  USE="-avalon-framework -avalon-logkit -doc -log4j -servletapi -source" 170 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.04  USE="-doc -source" 645 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/javacup-0.10k-r1  USE="-source" 187 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/lucene-1.4.3-r2  USE="-doc -source -test" 751 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-net-1.4.1-r1  USE="-doc -examples -source" 224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jsch-0.1.30  USE="-doc -examples -source" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bcel-5.1-r3  USE="-doc -source" 12,339 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bsf-2.3.0-r5  USE="-doc -jython -rhino -source" 1,022 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xerces-2.8.1  USE="-doc -examples -source" 1,652 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r3  USE="-doc -source" 6,118 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r1  USE="cairo gnome opengl -branding -seamonkey" 80,586 kB

Total: 46 packages (46 new), Size of downloads: 120,704 kB 

```

Sono giusti come pacchetti??

Questa è la mia "situazione java"

```

tux Incoming # java-check-environment

 * === Java Environment Checker ===

 * The purpose of this script is to check the sanity of your Java Environment.

 * We have significantly changed and improved the way Java is handled in many respects.

 * Please refer to http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml for details

 * Checking vm_environment_files ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Checking user_settings ...

 * Running as root. Don't need to check user settings.                    [ ok ]

 * Checking generation_1_system_vm ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking virtual_provides ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking overlays_eclasses ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Java environment is sane. Congratulations!

tux Incoming # java-config-1 -L

The following JDKs are available for generation-1:

*)      IBM JDK 1.4.2.7 [ibm-jdk-bin-1.4.2.7]

tux Incoming # java-config-2 -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      IBM JDK 1.4.2.7 [ibm-jdk-bin-1.4]

*)      IBM JDK 1.5.0.3 [ibm-jdk-bin-1.5] 

```

Grazie per l'attenzione!

----------

## Alucard13

no guarda se leggi sulla giuda di gentoo wiki leggerai che proprio le versioni 3.1 e 3.2 di eclipse sono mascherati come potrai leggere da solo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Eclipse 3.1.x
> 
> This series has previously been masked. If you still face this situation, you can add the following to your /etc/portage/package.keywords:
> ...

 

spero era questo che volevi dire  :Razz: 

----------

## makaveli87

Si e no.

Nel senso che l'ebuild di eclipse 3.2 io ce l'ho stabile su x86.

Quello che non sono stabili sono alcune dipendenze e la mia domanda era se è normale, oppure c'è qualche problema con USE flags, o il mio java environment che mi fan richiedere dipendenze instabili..

----------

## Alucard13

questo nn lo so ti posso dire che io lo sto emergendo ora e mi richiedevano le sun-sdk 1.4 mentre io avevo installato quelle 1.6 ho dovuto maskerare quelle vecchie per fargli capire che volevo tenermi quelle nuove  :Razz:  xciò a me le sun-sdk prendeva quelle stabili sicuro

----------

## makaveli87

Non so... io uso la ibm-jdk.

Comunque aspetto ancora un attimo a smascherare il mondo.... magari qualcuno mi dice se è un mio problema o no..

----------

## crisandbea

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Non so... io uso la ibm-jdk.
> 
> Comunque aspetto ancora un attimo a smascherare il mondo.... magari qualcuno mi dice se è un mio problema o no..

 

perchè installare eclipse quando si può semplicemente scaricare dal sito del produttore scompattarlo in una directory ed usarlo senza problemi ???'

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

Fra l'altro, consiglio la proposta del post di cui sopra, per esperienza con l'ebuild di Eclipse ho avuto diversi problemi e tempi di compilazione spesso inaccettabili (fra l'altro, ripetuti perchè, appunto, interrotti da errori mistici). Questo succedeva qualche versione fa, non so se è miglirato, ma vi assicuro che col precompilato da eclipse.org non ho avuto il minimo problema...

Buona programmazione a tutti!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> tux Incoming # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av eclipse-sdk
> ...

 

MAI MAI MAI dare un comando simile !!!

Io lo sconsiglio anche se fosse solo per dare un'occhiata alle dipendenze.

Spiegazione:

usato in quel modo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS farebbe installare tutte le ultime versioni ~ . Poniamo caso che di alcune dipendenze del pacchetto esistano versioni stabili e diverse versioni ~ magari anche con bug aperti su bugzilla, installando in questo modo noi daremmo via libera sul nostro sistema a tutti quei pacchetti che barbaramente devasteranno il nostro ordinato sistema. Inoltre capita che nuove versioni abbiano ulteriori dipendenze, in questo caso ti ritroveresti addirittura a ricompilare più pacchetti di quanti ti servano effettivamente (e normalmente questi pacchetti in più sono ~ con tutte le rogne che può comportare).

Personalmente mi limito a smascherare volta per volta solo la versione più bassa contenente le funzionalità che mi interessano per minimizzare ogni rischio.

----------

## Onip

quoto Kernel78, in proposito ti invito ad emergere dal layman overlay dei gechi quell'ottimo tool che è forcekeymask.

----------

## makaveli87

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *makaveli87 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> tux Incoming # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av eclipse-sdk
> ...

 

Ma la mia era solo l'intenzione di vedere più o meno cosa chiedeva... non lo avrei fatto per installarlo... avrei aggiunto a mano le dipendenze una alla volta..

Comunque non volevo installarlo tramite il precompilato perchè preferivo far tutto tramite portage...

Se però non ci sono soluzioni scaricherò il pacchetto....

Cosa dite?

EDIT:

Cos'è ant? Non è una versione di java tipo sun-sdk o ibm-sdk, vero?

----------

## crisandbea

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma la mia era solo l'intenzione di vedere più o meno cosa chiedeva... non lo avrei fatto per installarlo... avrei aggiunto a mano le dipendenze una alla volta..
> 
> Comunque non volevo installarlo tramite il precompilato perchè preferivo far tutto tramite portage...
> ...

 

soluzione a cosa??? il precompilato non va installato ma solo scompattato e poi puoi cliccare direttamente sull'icona di eclipse.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Cos'è ant? Non è una versione di java tipo sun-sdk o ibm-sdk, vero?

 

detto molto alla buona è: 

```
Ant è un tool che permette la configurazione, il build ed il deployment di progetti Java Complessi.
```

ciauz

----------

## makaveli87

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> soluzione a cosa??? il precompilato non va installato ma solo scompattato e poi puoi cliccare direttamente sull'icona di eclipse.
> 
> 

 

Intendevo se mi consigliate di installare il precompilato o smascherare i pacchetti e far fare a portage.

Su un'altra discussione su eclipse dicevano di installarlo con portage....

----------

## crisandbea

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> soluzione a cosa??? il precompilato non va installato ma solo scompattato e poi puoi cliccare direttamente sull'icona di eclipse.
> 
>  
> ...

 

non sò se lo fai a posta o meno...cmq  ,  ti abbiamo consigliato in quanto non sono stato solo io a dirlo, di scaricarti dal sito eclipse.org il precompilato, ed usare quello. 

poi a te la scelta, se vuoi farlo da portage, ed attendere ore ed ore prima che eclipse venga installato, e magari con qualche problema..., 

ciauz

----------

## makaveli87

Ok, ok....

Scarico il precompilato.....

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## makaveli87

ehm....

scusate l'ignoranza....

Una volta scompattato come faccio a fare in modo che possa essere avviato da.. ovunque?

E gnome lo aggiunge automaticamente nei menu o devo farlo io?  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Su un'altra discussione su eclipse dicevano di installarlo con portage....

 

Questione di scuole di pensiero, a seconda della discussione che trovi puoi trovare i seguenti consigli:

Installarlo con portage (lasciandogli risolvere le dipendenze e via dicendo)

Installarlo partendo dal precompilato (e qui sta a te verificare di cosa abbisogna e installarlo). Ricorda di stare attento ai vari path di installazione prima di ravanare con i files installati da gentoo

Disinstallarlo e cambiare IDE

----------

## Sparker

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> questo nn lo so ti posso dire che io lo sto emergendo ora e mi richiedevano le sun-sdk 1.4 mentre io avevo installato quelle 1.6 ho dovuto maskerare quelle vecchie per fargli capire che volevo tenermi quelle nuove  xciò a me le sun-sdk prendeva quelle stabili sicuro

 

E' OT, ma hai sbagliato. Le varie versioni del JDK sono slotted, quindi avresti avuto nel sistema sia la 1.4 che la 1.6. Questo perché alcuni pacchetti non compilano con JDK con versione >= 1.5 ma solo con la 1.4.

----------

## Alucard13

xciò le smaschero e le installo?? ma dando emerge -av eclipse a me dava il pacchetto sun-jdk Fetch o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## lopio

ciao anche io mi unisco al coro di chi consiglia di vitare portage per emergere eclipse ma scaricarlo dal sito direttamente

Un consiglio a makaveli87 e Alucard13: se non avete mai installato eclipse prima d'ora date un occhiata al progetto easyeclipse [url] http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/home/ [/url]

E' un progetto che prende eclipse (adesso 3.2) e lo impacchetta con i plugin piu' validi, stabili e interessanti eliminando inutili duplicati. 

Da questo lavoro vengono infatti fuori 5 versioni di eclipse (Desktop,Server,Expert,Mobile, Plugin Warriors )  per cui uno puo' scegliere quella adatta al suo scopo e si ritrovera' un eclipse con i plugin piu' utili per il tipo di sviluppo scelto senza doverli scaricare ulteriormente dalla rete e senza incorrere in problemi di dipendenze e stabilita'.

ciao

----------

## Sparker

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> xciò le smaschero e le installo?? ma dando emerge -av eclipse a me dava il pacchetto sun-jdk Fetch o qualcosa del genere...

 

fetch perché a causa della licenza della SUN devi scaricare la JDK a mano. Emerge si ferma dando l'uri dove reperirla.

----------

## lorebett

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè installare eclipse quando si può semplicemente scaricare dal sito del produttore scompattarlo in una directory ed usarlo senza problemi ???'
> 
> 

 

Tra l'altro, curiosita', usando la versione di portage di eclipse, e' poi possibile usare tranquillamente l'update manager per aggiornarlo?

Anch'io ho sempre usato la versione del sito di eclipse senza problemi.

----------

